# Facebook group that helps find dirty kids



## Anastasia FourWinds (Oct 29, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/dir...pfire/854455777931975/?notif_t=group_activity

thought this might be a useful link for osme. it's a facebook page to post info/pics of missing travelers & dirty kids. gets moderate by Homeless Nation a lot so it's new but legit


----------



## Tude (Oct 30, 2014)

Interesting link - thanks!


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 30, 2014)

facebook....::vomit::


----------

